# WPA after 10.4.9 update



## Johnluk (Apr 4, 2007)

My Intel Macbook laptop use to connect to the internet automatically when I turned it on the laptop or woke it up. Now after the last MAC software update this week (which included iTune, iPhoto, MAC 10.4.9 and an Airport update) my Macbook is having problems connecting to the internet using WPA Personal.

It attempts to connect but can't. I end up playing with the settings in Airport internet connections  e.g turning Airport on and off, going to NETWORK -Other and reentering the Network name and wireless security passphrase. Most of the time I have to go into System Preferences  Network and play with these settings e.g. Changing Locations, playing with the network status and eventually, magically it connects and stays connected until the next time I wake up my laptop.

The wireless Macbook laptop is connected to a DLINK Wireless Router (DI-624), using WPA-PSK security. I have tried rebooting both the laptop and the router a number of time and even redid the setting on both the router and laptop.

I have updated the firmware on the DLINK DI-624 and now the Macbook can connect automatically if both are set to WPA2. Unfortunately I have some devices and other Laptops (iBook) that only connects at WPA.

Is there a difference between WPA-PSK (on router) and WPA Personal (on Macbook)???

Ive tried trashing the Keychain passwords and PLIST files, hard coding TCP/IP info on both Macbook and Routerm, deleting and recreating locations, etc. 

Is there something else I can check/do??? 

Thanks,


----------



## Johnluk (Apr 9, 2007)

I think I got it working (logging in AUTO again). I followed the following http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304482 with a little twist:

Select any network that shows *WPA* security and use the minus (-) button to remove those networks from the list.
*Then rebooted laptop... *

Now it connects automatically again but occasionally the connection clocks (won't update web page). I just renew DHCP via Network TCPIP and I am back in about 10 -15 minutes.

Thanks to all for your input and suggestions.


----------

